# 180 or 225 bhp



## bankxi (Apr 17, 2009)

right im on the look for a new car. i want a mk1 tt. i have seen both the 180 bhp model and the 225 i want to know what is the differences in the engine? is it a diff map or turbo or complete engine? thanks


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Different turbo, so pretty differnt really. Xenons, 5 or 6 speed, loads of things


----------



## TT Ade (Aug 20, 2007)

Just get a 225, if you don't you'll regret it eventually.


----------



## bankxi (Apr 17, 2009)

so i will loose out on the spec with the lower powered car? also if i got the turbo off a 225 would that make the 180 produce the 225bhp? sorry im really new into the audi sceen hondas are what i know. thanks


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

TT Ade said:


> Just get a 225, if you don't you'll regret it eventually.


Seconded. When I bought my first TT this is what was said to me as 6 years later it is still accurate.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Now the car market is as it currently is... there will be very little price difference in a 180 and 225

100 % go for the 225, you will regret getting a 180!


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

180 vs. 225 doesn't automatically make any difference to spec, given that you're buying 2nd hand.
For example our 180 has xenons and pretty much every other extra the 225's came with as standard (plus some more). 
Ours does have a 5-speed gearbox, but after about 2001 the 180's changed to 6-speed boxes. 
So if you search around you can find just about any spec you want, with either engine. All depends on the age of the car and what options the original buyer chose to add.

But depending what age car / price band you're looking at, I would have thought the difference in price between a 180 and 225 would be minimal anyway now (and the insurance & tax), in which case it obviously makes sense to go for the bigger engine.

(But equally, if you find a car in the exact colour, spec, price band you are after but it's a 180 and you can't find the same in a 225, personally I think you'd be mad to rule it out - all I can say is that we've had our 180Q for 9 years now and never "regretted it" in the slightest).


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Incurance company will probaly charge you same for a 180 or a 225 or a v6, do for me and im a youngester at 22


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

drjam said:


> (But equally, if you find a car in the exact colour, spec, price band you are after but it's a 180 and you can't find the same in a 225, personally I think you'd be mad to rule it out - all I can say is that we've had our 180Q for 9 years now and never "regretted it" in the slightest).


In my opionion... you need to narrow down your search and find EXACTLY what you are looking for!

How can you find a car thats the exact spec you want except a 180..... If you want a 225 then its simply NOT the exact spec is it!

Get your mind set on what you want... and go looking for it! Dont settle for any less! There are SOO many TT's out there for sale you WILL find the exact spec your looking for!

I think it makes life very difficult buying a car and thinking to your self "oh id settle for a 180 but i want a 225, or i would settle for silver but i want black, or i would settle for alcantra but i want leathers"

Get the EXACT spec you want and stick to it! It will make your search MUCH easier and will put a bigger smile on your face when you find the one you want!

Rant over!


----------



## Guest (Apr 17, 2009)

Bikerz said:


> Incurance company will probaly charge you same for a 180 or a 225 or a v6, do for me and im a youngester at 22


  i'm 19 and no such luck for me haha...

on the 180 / 225 front, you'll find top notch spec in loads of the 2nd hand ones out there so test drive them both and see what you think........ no doubt after a test drive you'll want the much nippier 225 hahaha... i'm happy with my 180


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

The 225 has 2 exhaust but the 180 has 1 exhaust and looks odd IMO


----------



## drjam (Apr 7, 2006)

T7 BNW said:


> blah... etc.
> Rant over!


Not sure why you're ranting in the first place...
Especially since I completely agree - if he knows he wants x, y and z then he'd be mad not to search for that exact spec. 
So if he knows he wants a 225, then he'd be an idiot to look at a 180.
But going from his first post he's not decided one way or the other and may decide that other things are more important factors to him than bhp. 
If you're not buying new and have a budget to stick to, any second-hand purchase is going to involve _some _compromise, be it condition, age, spec or whatever. All I'm disagreeing with is the idea that bhp is _always _the deal-breaker for _everyone_.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

bankxi said:


> so i will loose out on the spec with the lower powered car? also if i got the turbo off a 225 would that make the 180 produce the 225bhp? sorry im really new into the audi sceen hondas are what i know. thanks


You would'nt need the turbo you can remap it to get it close to 225 (not sure of exact figures). However...

If you care at all about performance then just look for a 225. You tend to see a few posts where people want more power from a newly acquired 180 and end up spending out on a remap/mods in an attempt to get it close to the 225 anyway. There is a bit of a price difference buying used, but I would (& did recently) spend a bit more and get a 225 in the first place.

You will find what you want if you hunt around as there are so many for sale at the moment!

Just from a performance perspective :wink:


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

drjam said:


> T7 BNW said:
> 
> 
> > blah... etc.
> ...


It wasnt a nasty rant or anything really aimed at you!  Hope you didnt take it like that! Sorry if thats how it came across!

"Rant over" is a term i use when i talk lots about something i have no need to!


----------



## Banny (Aug 13, 2007)

I've got a 180 and have NEVER regretted it once in my 3 year ownership. As the above have really said. I wanted a certain SPEC, and when i bought at 24 there was an £400 in insurance premium.
I have a 180 roadster, twin pipes, 18's, full leather, heated seats, aliens on the front bumper, 6 spd box. The biggest thing i missed on my spec is BOSE.
Plus no 225 has ever noticeably pulled away from me, so performance is obviously minimal aswell.
Don't go 150 though, as they are front wheel drive, and the quattro on the TT in the damp is mind blowingly good. Bury the loud pedal on a hill junction, and apart from a little flicker of TC, it pulls effortless with no wheel spin (just slight oversteer slide).
Write your spec down, colour, etc and stick to it.


----------



## Banny (Aug 13, 2007)

...Also, add your location, as some kind hearted person, might take you out for a spin.


----------



## T7 BNW (Jul 20, 2008)

Banny said:


> I've got a 180 and have NEVER regretted it once in my 3 year ownership. As the above have really said. I wanted a certain SPEC, and when i bought at 24 there was an £400 in insurance premium.
> I have a 180 roadster, twin pipes, 18's, full leather, heated seats, aliens on the front bumper, 6 spd box. The biggest thing i missed on my spec is BOSE.
> Plus no 225 has ever noticeably pulled away from me, so performance is obviously minimal aswell.
> Don't go 150 though, as they are front wheel drive, and the quattro on the TT in the damp is mind blowingly good. Bury the loud pedal on a hill junction, and apart from a little flicker of TC, it pulls effortless with no wheel spin (just slight oversteer slide).
> Write your spec down, colour, etc and stick to it.


Have you ever driven or come against a remapped 225?

The prices where massivly different three years ago! At that point there was a big price difference between 180 and 225s. So then i could understand purchasing a 180. I also understand those that buy it because they are young and the insurance is to high on a 225.

But if over 25, or have 5 years NCB, and in the current market... i just cant see any reason one would want to buy a 180 which is essentially a lower spec car when you can now get both specs for the same money!


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

if you want some decent performance go for a 225, you can map a 180 to close to that but then in a car as heavy as the tt thats not really a great deal, when i had my remap to 260ish the car felt how i think it should have been to begin with, if you're not to fussed about a quick car then i guess the 180 or 225 will make you happy


----------



## Dash (Oct 5, 2008)

If you're somebody who wants performance out of their car (e.g. will rise to the people trying to race you), then get a 225. I've got a 180, which is easier to drive than a 225 due to no turbo lag, but it's simply not as fast as a 225.


----------



## Apaddler (Nov 19, 2008)

I'm looking to buy now as well and I'v decided on a 225. Reasons being
Better performance
Better looking rear end
Better extra-urban economy for the commute
No difference in average economy
No difference in price or insurance
Far as I see you gain 45 bhp with no extra cost, now why wouldn't you do that?


----------



## bristewart (Jul 31, 2006)

Banny said:


> ..Plus no 225 has ever noticeably pulled away from me, so performance is obviously minimal aswell...


Try it against a remapped 225 :wink:


----------



## 26ash_tt (Jul 16, 2008)

not just about if you rise to people trying to race you, i personaly dont but i do rise to putting my foot down on a nice open empty road


----------



## hoolz (Oct 11, 2007)

this argument only really seems to matter to members on this forum. :lol:

i bought my 180 nearly 2 years ago, oblivious to the fact there was also a 225 version. 

TBH i have no regrets : i got the car id always wanted, and its given me 2 years of mostly trouble-free motoring.

not really interested in racing, 0-60 speeds and 'labelling'

if the car seems / feels right just buy it! :wink:


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

The 180 has a smoother throttle re-action, not as notchy at low revs as a 225, I'd be tempted to have a 180 FWD rather than a quattro and then chip it and add 2 exhausts.


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

Hi bankxi, sticking to your original question,they BOTH have the same 1.8 engine .The 225 obviously has a bigger turbo but saying that, you only get ABOUT 1-2secs faster 0-60 and a few mph top end (I'm sure someone :roll: will give the exact numbers after they read this),so performance wise on STANDARD cars,there's not alot of difference.I've driven both and love both.If your not going to remap and change alot on the car then EITHER will be good.Depends on what you intend doing mod wise ,if any.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

steve180bhp said:


> Hi bankxi, sticking to your original question,they BOTH have the same 1.8 engine .The 225 obviously has a bigger turbo but saying that, you only get ABOUT 1-2secs faster 0-60 and a few mph top end (I'm sure someone :roll: will give the exact numbers after they read this),so performance wise on STANDARD cars,there's not alot of difference.I've driven both and love both.If your not going to remap and change alot on the car then EITHER will be good.Depends on what you intend doing mod wise ,if any.


If they are the same engines why do they look different with the intake and why is the 225 an Audi engine and the 180 a VW engine like they put in the golf gti turbo, they might be the same but I was always led to believe they were different.


----------



## country boy (Aug 23, 2008)

I've got a 225 and love it but if i was buying again i'd seriously consider a 180 FWD simply because its lighter without the Haldex to carry round also you can slam them easier without having to worry about adjustable tie bars all you'd need would be a front ARB with biggeer hoops and you can run staggered width rims without any Haldex issues.


----------



## plumb (Jul 10, 2006)

country boy said:


> I've got a 225 and love it but if i was buying again i'd seriously consider a 180 FWD simply because its lighter without the Haldex to carry round also you can slam them easier without having to worry about adjustable tie bars all you'd need would be a front ARB with biggeer hoops and you can run staggered width rims without any Haldex issues.


It's got a lot of things going for it when you start thinking about the bonuses of the FWD.


----------



## Bikerz (Aug 23, 2008)

Jakalus said:


> Bikerz said:
> 
> 
> > Incurance company will probaly charge you same for a 180 or a 225 or a v6, do for me and im a youngester at 22
> ...


I was only 21 When i broght her. Paid £880 fully comp with everything decleared


----------



## steve180bhp (Dec 26, 2007)

sorry plumb,i must appologise :wink: I meant to say "they BOTH have 1.8 engines" but the rest of my answer is still correct


----------

